# Brownhills say bottom fallen out the RV market?



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi - just had a very dissapointing visit to Brownhills (what a suprise!!)

I emailed them in the week to see if they still had an RV section and they said they did - but used only...and to come on down and see them.

Went down today - to find they only had one overpriced and shocking condition example. Asked the salesman whats going on and he says that the bottoms fallen out the market and they are no longer doing them - also he says people found it very difficult to finance an RV purchase - ie the loan company wouldn't do it on RV's

Has the bottom fallen out the market? or is this just "we dont have any" talk from the salesman and can anyone recommend a Uk dealer that has a good stock so I can browse and make my mind up on size n style etc

thanks

David


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't have personal experience but there is a firm near us with a very good reputation - Dudley's American Motorhomes of Witney. Bit far from Wisbech however but they do have a vast stock I understand.

(NB The C&CC site at Oxford is about to close for refurbishment so you can't stay there)

http://www.dudleys-rv.com/

G


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi probably the biggest dealer is Travel World http://www.travelworldrv.co.uk/ over at Telford. others are Oakwell, Signature, Ridgeset, TLC, Griffin, Itchy feet. but I can't think of anything around Wisbech.

Olley


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There's a motorhome and RV show at Shepton Mallet on 11 to 13 September if that's any use. I presume RVs will be on display.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi what about the one at Lincoln on the 24th sept. http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/exhibition.asp?exhib=5
Bound to be some there and only around 60miles from you.

Olley


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Olly
From personal experience.
Dudleys...Very expensive, arrogant, left us in an RV for 1 hour 20 mins whilst dealt with another customer.
Travellworld. ..Very big, very expensive and very arrogant, I received a phone call from the rep 1 year after I had visited....he could not understand how I had managed to purchase a RV in that time.
Griffin.
What a star.
Not a huge selection, but all immaculately prepared. They all looked about the price. and it was made clear a deal would be available. I dealt with Bradly and his son, both very knowledgable. The RV had the modifications done to a high standard and was delivered on time. A nice touch was the free dome and a bouquet of flowers for the wife.
hope this helps
Regards
Terry


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi terry never dealt with any of them as we bought ours privately, but we did go to a good few over a bank holiday weekend back in 04 when we where looking. 

Agree about TW, really upset the wife when they tried to sell us an HR at full price that she had seen on their "special offer brochure" in reception for 10 grand less. However Jim (scotjimland) speaks well of them.

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi

I do not own and RV but have come quite close. In my dealings, I found Les and his wife at Ridgeset very pleasant people to deal with.

As for Dudleys, do you have an overnight facility on site? (Off topic, but worthy of a mention)

www.lazydayz.biz often have RV's in - in fact there is a lovely Damon there as we speak.

Signature at Wolves, Tom Durkin et al - I have no dealings with the firm but know people who have putchased from there and have been delighted with the service.

Russell


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*rv dealers*

hi we bought our 2 rvs from dudleys we did pay a little more but any thing wrong and it was done no quibble at all . they have a good selection and have some good offers on at present.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Wellsbridge motorhomes at Ramsey forty foot have a couple of little R.v's, might be worth a look on the website or a trip over to talk to Harry or Lance, they can get them in, got a funny feeling they might have bought their stock from Brownhills but I'm only guessing.....

Its not far from you!


----------

